# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  New Ellis custom Oriole peghead inlay

## ellisppi

Here's a new custom inlay I've been working on

----------


## ellisppi

most of the pieces cut and ready to inlay

----------

GreenMTBoy

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Fantastic, is that honey jasper?

----------


## Jstring

Wow, can't wait to see it when it's done.... I love my Ellis A5- maybe someday I'll get to order an F5 with custom details...

----------


## ellisppi

the orange wood is buckeye burl, snakewood branches, black pearl, with 1 piece of white pearl

----------

Bigtuna, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## ellisppi

glad I didn't mess it up profiling it.

----------

hank, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Perry Babasin, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## ellisppi

off to Pava to work her binding magic

----------

hank

----------


## ellisppi



----------


## ellisppi

It has survived (my biggest worry)

----------

Cheryl Watson, 

Jim Nollman, 

LongBlackVeil, 

Mark Wilson, 

Michael Bridges, 

Northwest Steve, 

Pete Jenner, 

sgrexa, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## ellisppi

Believe me, it didn't really go this fast. It took a couple months

----------

almeriastrings, 

Bob Clark, 

Cary Fagan, 

dang, 

darylcrisp, 

dusty miller, 

hank, 

Mark Wilson, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Michael Weaver, 

Nick Gellie, 

Perry Babasin, 

rosewoodmusic, 

SCIFIDELITY, 

sgrexa, 

Steve-o, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## Larry S Sherman

That looks really great!

Larry

----------


## JAK

A bird on the peg head is worth two in the bush....Nice!

----------


## Michael Weaver

Amazingly beautiful!

----------


## darylcrisp

Oriole looks very lifelike, and that binding looks perfect!

very very nice

d

----------


## dusty miller

Wow! Really cool!

----------


## JEStanek

Great team effort. Stunning!

Jamie

----------


## Jim Garber

Extremely nice, Tom. It is a shame, thop, that you had to drill holes for those tuning pegs. Oh well...  :Smile:

----------


## amowry

Sweet! I love it!

----------


## Barry Wilson

that is awesome.

----------


## Clef

Fantastic work!

----------


## hank

Thanks for sharing.  Not only do you show us your magic but also how you did it.  Does the Oriole have special meaning Tom, I ask after getting up close to some Raptors brought about by The Raptor Reabilitation here.

----------


## hank

I guess I need adult supervision on my photos orientation.

----------


## Killian King

wow, just wow.

----------


## Grommet

A real treat to see Tom. Thanks for sharing it with us!

Scott

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Looking at the very first pic.that Tom posted, i thought - 'weird bird', Orioles seem to have mutated since i last saw a photo.of one !.
 That's glorious craftsmanship by any standard,
                                                               Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Steve VandeWater

That is awesome.  Was it a special build for someone in Baltimore?

----------


## Tobin

Thanks for sharing the progress photos, Tom.  The finished product is superb as always, but seeing the complexity of making it into a completed product was great!

----------


## tree

Want! 

Now I wish I hadn't looked . . .

I especially like how it was designed to be viewed at the "playing" angle.

----------


## Kowboy

Now for a Little "I'll Fly Away".

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

That's awesome.  Thanks for posting.  Its so cool to see the progression of that!!!  And now the MAS sets in....

----------


## Timbofood

Beautiful work!

----------


## Northwest Steve

Thank you for posting.Very talented and patient craftsperson's and it was fun to see the process. Simply beautiful.

----------


## billhay4

Lovely.
Bill

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

Wow, that is amazing!
i've never seen how mandolins are constructed in general, so it's especially cool to see it done with such an awesome inlay.

----------


## Ranger Stan

> Extremely nice, Tom. It is a shame, thop, that you had to drill holes for those tuning pegs. Oh well...


Love your profile pic.  I use this chord, Paraplegic G, to pick guitar pickers out of the crowd.  It also looks great in publicity pics.

----------


## Robert Smyth

Check out this inlay from Paul Languedoc in Vermont.  It's an Ocelot with a sunset over the water background for Trey Anastasio's guitar.

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Jeez, that's clean work. Love it!

----------


## jshane

wow.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Stunning!

----------


## yankees1

Tom is the Birdman of Texas !  :Smile:

----------

